# Diana's Zoo 09/10



## YukonDaisy (Jan 18, 2009)

[align=center]*Diana's Zoo 2009*[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]*featuring:*[/align]
[align=center]





*Ookpik, my Chinchilla Mini Lop. AKA Pookie.
*[/align]
[align=center]*&*[/align]
[align=center]




*Newt, my Japanese Harlequin Mini Lop. AKA Toot.*[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]*Past blogs:*
Diana's Zoo 2008
Diana's Zoo, the original
[/align]


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 18, 2009)

[align=center]*The rest of the crew:*[/align]
[align=center]




*The old Lady Daisy May, Australian Cattle Dog. She'll be 15 this April.*[/align]
[align=center]




*Yannik, ACD/mutt. He'll be three in March.*[/align]
[align=center]




*Misdemeanor (Missy), the momma cat, she'll be 6 or 7 this year.*[/align]
[align=center]




*Kagome Chan, Missy's daughter, she'll be 4 this March.*[/align]
[align=center]




*Rocky the hedgehog.*[/align]
[align=center]




*Koemi (hooded) & Kaede (agouti) the rat girls.*[/align]
[align=center]




*Jacob, telescope fantail.*[/align]
[align=center]




*Sammi, telescope fantail.*[/align]
[align=center]




*Kamajii, betta.*[/align]
[align=center]




*Sesshomaru, betta.*[/align]
[align=center]





*Shiseido, betta.*[/align]


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 18, 2009)

[align=center]*In Loving Memory
~Those loved and lost at the Zoo in 2008~*[/align]
[align=center]




*Totoro, Syrian Hamster.*[/align]
[align=center]




*Irma, Double Rex Rat.*[/align]
[align=center]




*Dorie, Oranda.*[/align]
[align=center]*Rest in Peace and health, until we meet again.*[/align]


----------



## yaya551 (Jan 18, 2009)

Quite a crew you have, adorable!


----------



## Numbat (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow, you have a hedgehog? I didn't know they could be kept as pets! Your crew is all adorable! Lady Daisy is certainly looking great for her age! I love your cats and your rats look so silky! Very nice fish too! And of course your bunnies are adorable!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 20, 2009)

*Thanks yaya & Numbat!*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 25, 2009)

*Here's Kagome in the sunshine:*
















*Here's one of the Ramshorns climbing on a plant, I couldn't decide which one I liked best, so I'll post them all.*





















*Some Ramshorn eggs:*






*TTFN!*

*~Diana*


----------



## yaya551 (Jan 25, 2009)

Awww, she's so cute. I love black and white cats, they are always so sweet.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Mar 29, 2009)

*Wow is my 2009 blog ever lame! LOL*

*Everyone is doing well here at the Zoo. We have two new additions, my 18 year old niece, Jessica,& her dog, Bella Babee Boo. [email protected] the name...) 
Anyways, having another person means I need another bedroom, which I had in the form of my other nieces pink Dora the Explorer themed room, (she was 3 when I was looking after her.) Well, that wouldn't do, so Jessica wants to trade forthe bunnies larger back room. So I've built new 3x3 NIC cages for them and will finally have them moved today. Then I have to clean out their former room and put the bed in there & make it bedroom-ish. I'm leaving the tropicals in there, they can be Jessica's fish now, lol.*

*W**ell here are some pics taken in the last while, none of the bunnies, though! I'll get some pics of them soon, I promise...*





*Kaede... "you called??"*





*Kitty-loafs!*





*I'm not wrecking your rug! What're you talking about??*





*Cute little Kagome Chan..*





*Yannik wearing his shirt... hehe!*










*Daisy's too cool for words...*





*Bunny cages in progress. This is Newt's side, it's all done now. I'm just using cardboard for their shelves because I have a ton of boxes to use. (Because I order so much stuff online...)*

*TTFN!!*

*~Diana
*


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 29, 2009)

Diana, for some reason I thought you lived in an apartment! But a 3 bedroom apartment is pretty big. All your animals are adorable. How do you pronounce Kagome, Kaede, Koemi, Shiseido and Sesshomaru? I always think of the German word for chewing gum, Kaugummi, when I see Kagome.

How do the kitties act with the bunnies and what did you have to do when introducing them? We're thinking about getting a cat soon.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Mar 29, 2009)

*Hi Shiloh,
I live in the main floor of a house. I'm desperately looking for a new place, though, because the people renting the basement smoke and smoke rises, so you can guess how my home smells!*

*Kagome - KAH-GO-MAY
Kaede - KAI-EH-DEH
Koemi - KO-EH-ME
Shiseido - SH-SIGH-DO 
(but I usually pronounce it SH-SHAY-DO because it's easier to say, lol)
Sesshomaru - SES-SHO-MARU*

*My cats are terrified of the rabbits, thanks to Ookpik. I had the cats before Ookpik & I after she was litter trained, I just let her out. She chased the cats, humped them, etc. So the cats see a rabbit & they head for higher ground. Pookie mellowed out some after she was spayed, but she'll still bite the cats if she can. She's a curmudgeon, what can I say? 
Newt would probably love to snuggle with the cats, but they won't go near him either. 
I think I just lucked out, all of my animals get along well. I should also mention that Missy was a stray &IS a hunter, in the past she's killed (and eaten) many mice, birds, squirrels, even a grouse and a weasel! But she doesn't bother my little critters (her and Kagome will stare at them, though.) I don't know, maybe she understands they're family? I should add that my cats are both indoor now.
I think cats and rabbits being a similar size helps them to have a mutual respect. But it depends on the individual, too. A smaller mellow cat would be a betterfit than an 18lb tom that was a former stray, lol.*

*:biggrin2:*

*~Diana*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Mar 31, 2009)

*Ok, Pookie is moved into the new cage. She did not approve at all. First of all, I PICKED HER UP, then I put her into a carrier while I dumped her litter box and put it in her new cage. Then Ireleased her into this foreign enclosure with Newt RIGHT THERE! She thumped a few times then got over herself and raced around a bit & ate some hay. They even touched noses, so hopefully they get along all right. I'm not *too* worried, Ookpik seems to have gotten over her bloodlust for Newt. She did try to ram her nose through the grids to steal his hay, though. 
I haven't picked Ookpik up since I first got her. I used to pick her up all the time, then I read how easy it was for a rabbit to break it's back if you don't pick it up properly. Which freaked me out and I never picked her up again. Now she won't allow it. *

*Anyways, here are some pics:
(Just like I promised!)*























































*What're you looking at???*





*What're YOU looking at???*





*Poor molt-y Newt, this was after I plucked him!*





*I like Pookie's fluffy/spikey head fur.*






*TTFN!*

*~Diana*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jul 7, 2009)

*Hi everyone,
**It's been so long since I've written anything! We're all doing well and I have some exciting news.... I bought my own home!!!! I'm sooooooooo happy to be moving out of this dump into a nice smoke-free place with a fenced yard! I'm not sure exactly when we'll be moving, I still haven't worked out the possession date because the vendor was out of town for the last week. Hopefully the end of this month.
Ok, here are some pictures (and some very compelling evidence...)*












































*
AHA! Grooming!!! Newt was grooming Ookpik right in front of me!! I think bonding them will be a breeze now, I'll put them together once we move.*

*TTFN!*

*~Diana*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jul 13, 2009)

*Here are some pictures from the other day:*
*




Yannik following his dad





Some scenery





Daisy!





Some fireweed, look at Yannik zipping by, lol.

I'll take some pics of the buns tonight, I'm going to let them loose together tonight. Wish me luck!!*


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 13, 2009)

Diana your bunnies are adorable, I think this is my first time seeing them. And I'm jealous you have a HedgeHog


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jul 19, 2009)

*Thanks Rebecca!*

*Here are the pictures from when I let the buns out together the other night:*

*First, my failed attempts at getting a picture of both of them together:







*

*Newt and the tunnel thing:



*

*Ookpik retreated to the safety of her cage:



*

*The pile of fur I brushes off Newt:



*

*Relaxing Ookpik:



*

*Relaxing Newt:



*

*They came out and were hopping around and touched noses a few times. Then Ookpik, being the curmudgeon that she is, started trying to bite Newts butt. So, I pushed her away from him and observed a bit more, but she was wasn't going to co-operate, so I locked them back up. 
Should I just keep trying and letting them out together or wait until we move?
I know that Ookpik grooms Newt too, because he ended up with a bald head because of her. It was pretty funny, I should have taken pics.*

*I'm also considering adopting a rabbit from the shelter here. He's been there since late 2006 and I just feel bad about him being there so long.Heused to be bonded with another bun, buthe/she recently died. I told my mom about him and she was all "you have to adopt him!! Poor thing!" And I agree with her, he should have a proper home to live out his life in.
I phoned to inquire about him tonight, he's in foster care and he's "really old."
I just don't know about it. If I adopt him it would probably ruin Ookpik and Newts relationship (if you can call it that.) Or him and Newt would get along and then "Cuddly" would die and Newt would be sad. Or they'd all get along and I'd have a trio. Or I'd have three single buns.
I dont' think caring for one more bun would be too difficult. I would wait until after the move to adopt him, so the space would be 100% neutral. But then with the 100% neutral space, I could get Oopik & Newt together without her getting so territorial. I just don't know...
Anyway, here is a picture of Cuddly (whose name I would definitly change...)



*

*TTFN!
*


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 19, 2009)

Diana, I love your 2 babies. Hopefully the bonding will get better. Aren't bunnies just the funniest animals. They kiss each other through the cage but you let them out and the will start to go at each other. But at least your 2 are starting to make progress.

I think you should adobt Cuddly she is so cute. Even if she has to be a single bunny she will be so loved by you and have room to play. Who knows maybe you will end up with a Trio.

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 19, 2009)

Hows my Rocky?:coolness:


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jul 20, 2009)

*Thanks Susan, I think I will adopt Cuddly.*

*Ali, Rocky is still doing good, I'll try to get some pics for you soon.*


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 20, 2009)

*YukonDaisy wrote: *


> *Ali, Rocky is still doing good, I'll try to get some pics for you soon.*




Woohoo! :biggrin2:


----------



## Shainabee (Jul 22, 2009)

I love everyone's names haha  I wish I was creative enough to think up such unique names!

Rocky is so cute as well! I was contemplating getting a hedgehog at one point but got talked out of it because I was told "they're no fun, they poop on you and it's like pudding" haa is any of that true? I still want one, secretly 

I love newts colorssss, so much.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 12, 2010)

*Omg, Shainabee... so sorry I didn't reply to you!! But this is me and I'm always bad at replying to people... lol
Thanks for the compliments. No, that's not totally true about hedgehogs. If you tame them they are good pets. Their poo is not like pudding, it's like cat poo, but smaller. Rocky has never poo'd on me, lol.*

*Wow, I didn't do a very good job at blogging last year, did I? I think I'll just continue on with this one since it's only one page long. If a mod stops by could you please change the title to "Diana's Zoo 09/10" Thank you.
Things have been alright for us, love living in my own home! Things are pretty tight atm, though, as I lost my job at the beginning of December. Yeah, merry christmas to me... lol. Oh well, the break was nice, but I'll have to get a job pretty soon here.*

*Ookpik and Newt are both well. Ookpik has renewed her dislike of Newt, unfortunately. She tries to bite him every chance she gets. He used to go around her cage a lot when I let him out, but now he just bypasses her, lol. The bunny I was going to adopt wasn't listed on the shelter's website anymore after we moved. Not sure if he was adopted, but I think it's more likely he passed on. :rainbow:*

*Daisy is still going, she'll be 16 this April. She's really starting to show her age, she's stiff and limps and I think she's losing weight.  I know she can't go on forever, but it's so hard to accept. She's been my everything since I was 12 years old. Moving from my childhood home up to the Yukon, the death of my mother, having to move in with my sister, moving out on my own, heartbreaks, happiness... she's always been there. I know I'll never love another dog the way I love her. K.. enough of that... she's not gone yet! lol*






*Daisy and I :hearts:*

*Yannik is his usual self, my little mama's boy. He'll be 4 this March. Here's a pic of him after we went for a walk. It's been cold here the past few days.*






*Cats are well. They've adapted quite well to their totally indoor lifestyle. Though I sure that will change come spring time. lol*





*Missy in a box with rabbit food.*





*Kagome the kitty-loaf*

*Rocky is her same, grumpy self. Koemi is doing well. Fish are good, too. lol*
*

This last year my zoo has lost Jacob, my telescope fantail, Shesshomaru & Kamajii, two of my bettas and my sweet little rattie, Kaede.
Rest in Peace and Health, until we meet again!

I have to do some nail trimming and grooming of rabbits soon, so I'll get some new pics of them up. I'll also try to take pics of everyone else, too. I've been so bad about pic taking lately!

TTFN!
~Diana*


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey Dianne nice to see back online 
I'll wait patiently till Friday for Bunny pics


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 13, 2010)

*Uh oh... then what?? *


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 13, 2010)

YukonDaisy wrote:


> *Uh oh... then what?? *



Wait and find out :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 18, 2010)

:stikpoke:stikpoke

I believe you owe us more pictures!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 18, 2010)

:yeahthat:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey Diana! Great to see you! Sorry to hear you lost your job. I'm glad Daisy is still goin'. She's such a cutie and always looks ridiculously happy. Good to hear the bunnies and kitties and Yannik and Rocky are well too, sorry to hear about your ratty and fishies though.

I also demand more photos of the curmudgeon and sweet little Newt!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 25, 2010)

*Here I am!*

*Hi Rebecca, Kelly & Shiloh... here are the pics *

*First up is Newt...*





*Can I escape?*





*Fine, I'll just look cute...*










*Can I escape this way?*




















*Ahh, that's the spot!*










*This is what I'd look like with up-ears!*





*Missy says "beware... there's a rabbit about!"*





*Chillin'*

*Now it's Pookie's turn...*





*Melting... proof that she looooves me...*















*Skooching up the towel*















*This is what I'd loook like with up-ears*


























*And here's my betta, Shiseido:
*










*TTFN*

*~Diana*


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 25, 2010)

Yay! Update! I love your betta fishy. I like the "uppy eared" versions of your bunnies. Being that I just woke up and am not quite with-it yet, I thought those were pictures of different bunnies.... Duh! I'm slow sometimes! Cute little crew, though!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 25, 2010)

Yah finally updates of the bunnies  Glad you survived the bunny brushing


----------



## YukonDaisy (Feb 5, 2010)

*Thanks Kelly & Rebecca! :biggrin2:*

*It wasn't so much the brushing I was worried about, it was the nail trimming. I got all of Ookpik's nails done, but not Newt's, which is a switch. It was easier to do Pookie's nail while she was on the counter versus holding her, I just took a paw in one hand and clipped and she just sat there. Newt wouldn't let me do it that way AND he wouldn't trance, little bum. *

*My cats are driving me nuts with their inappropriate scratching. They've ruined my carpet in four areas so far, grrr! I think they just have too much pent up energy, it's not like they have a lack of scratching posts and things.*

*Anyways, here are some pics of Pookie while she was running around the other day:*










*Mmmm, bunny thigh!*










*I kept tryint to get a nice pic of her relaxed in her spot...*





*But she kept jumping up!*

*TTFN!*

*~Diana*


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 5, 2010)

Your bunny's are so cute!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Feb 13, 2010)

*Thanks Dave! *

*Hi everyone, 
Things are the same old and boring here. I've gotten into a bad habit of staying up all night and sleeping all day... so I have to get that sorted. I'm supposed to go to a movie at a film festival here tomorrow at noon, so that should help me get back on tract a little.Afriend and I aregoing to see a film called "The Horse Boy" it's about an autistic boy and how his parents get him healed. They travelled to Mongolia to have shamans work on him. It looks pretty good, my sister's seen it and recommends it. 
My boyfriend and I are also going out for Lunar New Year tomorrow... I can't wait, to food is going to be sooo nummy!*

*Anyways, I just came to put up some pics:*

*First my kitty-kitties, they were so cute cuddled up sleeping on the couch together. But as soon as I got the camera, Kagome woke up, naturally...



*





*Grooming her mama.*

*I *finally* got the rabbits cages set up properly. Newt just had a 2x3 pen and Ookpik was living in a wire dog crate. So today, I made a duplex, installed a shelf and put the foam floor down. I also ran out of Yesterday's News because I had to use it for the cat box. Luckily I had some carefresh-like bedding I got at Wal*Mart a few months ago, so I used that for the bunny boxes. I need a jooob!!! lol
K, here are the pictures:*





*The whole thing, as you can see it's smaller than their cage at our old house, but oh well.*





*Pookie*





*Newt*





*Pookie looking angry.*





*Newt eating hay & looking like a giant, lol.*

*TTFN! :biggrin2:*

*~Diana*


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hehe, they are both flopped and vegging out. Looks like they like their new digs! :bunnyheart


----------



## hln917 (Feb 13, 2010)

*YukonDaisy wrote: *


> *Pookie looking angry.*




He does look angry, what did you do? LOL!

I'm in love with Newt! Have a soft spot for Harlequin Lops!


----------



## Izhang (Feb 13, 2010)

Your rabbits are adorable! Might I ask where you got those foam paddings for the bunnies' cage floor? They look like you can find them at a daycare center lol, that's what I imagine when I see them.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 13, 2010)

I love those lines across his nose, so cute.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Feb 15, 2010)

*Thanks Kelly!
Helen, I didn't do anything to her! She's just a curmudgeon. I love harlequins too, I specifically asked for one when I first got in touch with SARS to adopt my second bunny.
Thanks Izhang! I got the foam from Canadian Tire, but you can get them at Wal*Mart and probably Target, too. They are meant for playrooms or you can use the grey side for workshops to stand on. I like them because they give the buns more traction than the bare floors, though they do chew on it a bit sometimes.
I do too, Dave! Ookpik usually has interesting shed lines on her. lol*

*Ok no new pics of the buns, but I do have some old pics of Yannik when he was a baby. I found a photo CD while I was rummaging around, these were taken in 2006. I can't believe how small he was!*





*When I first brought him home.*





*That cow was his most favourite toy in the world! He would chew up all his toys, but not that cow... it was whole for over a year. He did eventually chomp it up, I bought him three in total, I think.*











*TTFN! :biggrin2:*

*~Diana*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Mar 7, 2010)

*Here are a few new pics. Not much going on here, it's be really warm and our snow's been melting like crazy. Oh, I also have a job interview on wed, for a training possition with thegov't w00t! 
I made my cats a new litter box out of a container. Cutting containers up is not an easy task!*





*Here it is in place. I have wood pellets in it and the bun boxes, I really like it.*





*My failed attempt at getting a pic of Missy in the box. She's been pretty ornery lately, lol.*





*Pooh-eating dog deterent in place, lol!*

*And here are my bunny-butts, I really should take more pics of them outside of their cage, but it's just easier when they're contained, lol.*





*Taking a papaya tablet.*





*nom, nom, nom. (Ookpik got some, too, but her pics didn't turn out.)*





*How dare you try and pet me!*





*No, I won't come over!*





*"Do you like your new litter box?"
"Meh, it does the job."*










*Nice and relaxed.*





*And one more of Pookie.

TTFN!*

*~Diana*


----------



## Pipp (Mar 7, 2010)

:wave: :big kiss:

:thanks:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 7, 2010)

Your bunny's are so cute!


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, you have LOTS of animals! They ALL look SO cute!! I'd love to get a rabbit like Newt and Pookie!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 8, 2010)

I like the anti poo eating dog deterrent, how successful is it?


----------



## YukonDaisy (Mar 8, 2010)

*Hi Sas! :wave::hug:*

*Thanks Gina!*

*Thanks Dave. Yes the pooh-eating dog deterent works, mostly because Yannik's not really into eating kitty box crunchies and Daisy's just to old to go through the bother.*

:biggrin2:

*~Diana*


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 8, 2010)

Too cute! :hearts:


----------



## YukonDaisy (Mar 9, 2010)

*Thanks Kelly! :biggrin2:*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Mar 9, 2010)

*Ok, I've had Newt for like two years now, plenty of time for the rabbits to settle in and get used to each other.
Plus, they always lay like this:*







*And they groom through the bars. So, I figured I'd give bonding another shot, for real this time, lol. Every other time I "tried" I'd put them together and Ookpik would just attack Newt and I'd just give up.
It's been over a year, I'm sure, since they'd last been together without grids seperating them.*

*So I put them in the tub together:



*















**sniff* *sniff* Hello?*





*Omg, it's Ookpik! I'll just stay still and maybe she won't notice me...*





*No such luck...if heturned away from her, she'd doa grunt and lunge at Newts butt.*





*Then she'd demand grooming from him... I think she needs to work on her method. But at least she wasn't biting him!! w00t!!!*





*"Groom me."
"No."*





*"Groom me."
"No."*





*"Groom me."
"No."*

*Then I put them in my laundry basket and put them on top of the washer which I put on spin. *

*



*

*They didn't really care, so I carried them around in the basket and shook them a bit. Ookpik got a little nervous with that, but Newt didn't care. They were just sitting there so I put the basket back into the tub so I could put them away one at a time. But first I took some pictures of them and Ookpik had enough and jumped out and away!*

*



*











*Now they're in their respective cages ignoring each other. Newt's giving Pookie the butt and Pookie's laying in a loafover by her water dish.
I took some videos, too. In one you can see Ookpik's grunt and lunge, her grunts were kinda loud, lol. I can't upload them atm because youtube's doing maintenance. All in all, I think this session went *really* well. Ookpik didn't bite or chase Newt at all. *

:highfive:

*TTFN!*

*~Diana*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Mar 9, 2010)

*Here are the videos, yay!*

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/qDV25sa6KPE&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/uQHhloxvzYc&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

*Both videos are horribly dark now that they're uploaded. Boo!*

*Now I really should get some sleep. I might try putting them on photobucket tomorrow to see if that improves the brightness so that you can actually SEE what's going on. lol.*

*TTFN!*

*~Diana*


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 9, 2010)

i love your cats, of course cause i have a thing for black and white cats,lol. of course the buns are too cute too!!!!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Apr 8, 2010)

*Hi everyone!
If you're on my fb, you know my computers' motherboard crapped out so it had to get sent in and be replaced. Thank goodness itwas still under waranty.
Anyways, I'm back now. Still jobless, though. My sister and her three daughters, aged 14, 12 & 2,came to visit this last week. We hadn't seen each other in two years, so that was nice. *

*Ok, on to pictures... I grew some cat grass for the cats...*


























*Then I let the bunners out for a run around... they liked the cat grass, too.*




















*Bunny tongue!*





*Binky landing, lol.*



































*I had to pick up the grass before she nom'd it all up!*






*TTFN!*

*~Diana :biggrin2:*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Apr 13, 2010)

*Kitty-kins!*





*Ahhhh, sunshine!*





*Iwas sitting on the floor putting away some dvds & looked up to see Kagome watching me...
*




*Watching Newt...*





*Missy-Mouse!*

*Bunners!*































*I gotta start letting them out earlier, Ookpik comes out too late to get the good light! She mostly stays in one of her hideouts, though.*




*Newt binkies!*




*Ookpik binkies!*

*TTFN! :biggrin2:*

*~Diana*


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 13, 2010)

Great pictures!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Apr 15, 2010)

*Thanks Dave!*


----------



## YukonDaisy (May 17, 2010)

*Hi everyone, 
Not much to report here, things are all pretty much the same.
Yesterday I let the buns out together at the same time, they get along great with bars between them, so I thought I'd give it a shot. Before I let them out, I explained what I was doing and that that I didn't want them to fight and that they'd get more time out if they would get along, lol. Lo and behold, it went pretty darn good, Newt even groomed Ookpik a bit. But there did end up being a chase, but no real violence. After their afternoon quiet time, I'm going to let them out again.*

*Here are the pics:*





*Bossy Pookie demanding Newt groom her.*





*Having a showdown, lol*





*"Ookpik, your presence doesn't bother me at all, see how relaxed I am?"*





*"You cheeky monkey, I'll bite your butt!" (she didn't really, she just sniffed him and ran off.)*





*Newt kept insisting on being in Ookpiks' cage and eating from her dish. Then she came along to use the litter box, I was like oh no....*





*I thought it was ok, because they were both in the cage for a while, but Pookie did eventual box Newt out and then they chased each other around the living room. I stopped them and Newt went BACK into Ookpiks' cage! She was mad about it, so I picked him up and put him on his own side before they could fight about it. Talk about a brat!*

*Now they're laying against the bars together having an afternoon snooze and I can't wait to let them out again! Ookpik usually runs back to the bedrooms to hang out for a bit. Newt, on the other hand, does not like walking on the vinyl flooring at all, so he hops to the living room and stays there. So that's good they can have time out at the same time, but not be together.*

*TTFN! :biggrin:*

*~Diana*


----------



## YukonDaisy (May 19, 2010)

*So, it's been three days that I've been letting Ookpik and Newt out together. They're doing really well, but I think the title of curmudgeon is going to be passed on to Newt, lol. He's been the bratty one starting tonight, humping Ookpik's head and he ripped out a chunk of her fur, too. Ookpik doesn't seem to mind the humping much and she'll just hop away once she's had enough, so I haven't been interfering when he does it. Ookpik's also been acting all silly, jumping over Newt, racing up and poking him and zipping off again, it's pretty funny. I didn't take any pics tonight, but here's one from yesterday:*






*Here's Yannik, he was laying there watching the rabbits. Tonight, he didn't like Newt humping Ookpik at all, he'd rush over and poke at him with his nose and sniff around at Ookpik, lol. Newt didn't even care, he was focused on only one thing.*





*This is after I FURminated him last night, I could have kept going and got more, too. I was going to give him a bath today, but I ended up with a migraine, so I didn't do anything at all, boo!*





*TTFN!*

*~Diana*


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 20, 2010)

Puppy to the rescue! How cute.


----------



## YukonDaisy (May 21, 2010)

*lol, thanks Dave! Yannik has appointed himself Ookpik's guardian, he puts himself between her and Newt. I don't know why, maybe he just doesn't understand what's going on, I'll talk to him about it when I get home. lol*

*Last night, l couldn't get Ookpik into her cage, so I just left her out. She used to be pretty much free range before Newt came along, so I wasn't worried about it. Well this morning I get up and walk to the bathroom... the door is closed. I think, that's weird and push the door open and there's Ookpik hunched on the bathmat! Poor Pookie locked herself in sometime during the night, lol!*

*I have some pictures to post when I get home.*

*TTFN! *

*~Diana :biggrin:*


----------



## YukonDaisy (May 21, 2010)

*Here are pictures from yesterday and today.*









|
*A groom me duel, lol*





*Hey! Where'd you go? Get back here and groom me!*





*No! You won't groom me back!*





*Oh... I can't resist you...*





*It always looks like he's trying to naw her eyeball out, lol*





*I would never do such a thing!*





*I thought she was finally going to groom him, but she didn't.*





*This was just after I let Newt out of his cage. He was hopping around and went to my desk and jumped on it. I said "Newton, stay away from my desk, get down." and he did! Then I said "Why don't you go see Ookpik? She's sitting over there by the tv." and he DID! :shock:lol*

*




They've just been hanging out in this spot. It's probably because it's warm today, 20C/70F. Which is sooo nice, I have all the windows open.*

*TTFN!*

*~Diana* :biggrin:


----------



## YukonDaisy (May 23, 2010)

*NEWSFLASH!*

*Ookpik has groomed Newt. My bf and I both witnessed it. w00t!! :biggrin2:*


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 29, 2010)

*YukonDaisy wrote: *


> *NEWSFLASH!*
> 
> *Ookpik has groomed Newt. My bf and I both witnessed it. w00t!! :biggrin2:*


:great:


----------



## YukonDaisy (May 29, 2010)

*Haha, thanks Dave! My one and only fan!*

:biggrin:


----------



## aurora369 (May 29, 2010)

That is so cool that your bunnies are getting along. I wish Baxter and Sugar would get along, then I could cut down on cages.

The pictures are awesome too.

-Dawn


----------



## YukonDaisy (May 31, 2010)

*Thanks Dawn! Don't give up, it took me two years to get my two together! lol And they're still not caged together, they've been wild and free for the past two weeks. They only use the cage for the litter boxes and to eat. I am renovating their duplex into a single family dwelling (lol) and I have the whole front off, I kind of like it but I have no way to contain them. Plus, Daisy drinks their water and today I caught Missy using one of their litter boxes, so I'll have to build a front to the cage. I've moved both litter boxes against the left side of the cage, but Ookpik still goes in the spot her box used to be, hopefully she stops that.*

*TTFN!*

*~Diana :biggrin::sweep*


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 1, 2010)

Why does Newt always look so sweet and innocent, and Ookpik always look like a jowly queen? I find it hilarious


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jun 1, 2010)

*"Jowly queen" lmbo!! Thanks Shiloh!*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Oct 15, 2010)

*Hi everyone!*

*Just a quick note to let you know that we're still alive! My computer is dead again, so I disconnected my internet at home. So I only have my cheapo cell phone for internet and it doesn't display RO very well at all.*

*Rabbits are well and they are totally bonded. I got their cage done a while ago, so they've been living together for months, w00t!!*

*Dogs are good, although I had to switch Daisy to canned food as she couldn't chew the kibble with her bad teeth. So she's doing much better, more energetic and alert. She's going to be 17 in six months, I can't believe it. Yannik is his usual sucky self, I'm trying to bring him on more walks and stuff, I can tell he's getting bored.*

*Cats are good, too. I have a third cat now, she was supposed to be a foster, but I think she's a permanent resident. Her name is Orca, she's 13and she's another black and white cat, lol. I'm currently battling with her to get her to eat canned food, she is obese and will absolutely not eat anything but Technical Precision Senior. My cats do not like her, Kagome will chase her and Missy has hissy fits. Weird because Kagome was friendly at first.
If you'd like more info on the importance of feeding canned food to cats, visit this website: http://www.catinfo.org*

*Rocky is her usual grumpy self, but I can tell she's getting on in age. I have no rats or betta fish anymore and I don't plan to add to the zoofor a very long while.*

*If you're a friend of mine and not yet on my facebook, feel free to add me: Diana Lee Jimmy. Just make sure you say you're from RO so I don't think you're a random weirdo! lol. I am able to post on fb and add photos from my phone.*

*Hope you're all well.*

*TTFN!*

*~Diana :biggrin:*


----------



## YukonDaisy (Mar 7, 2011)

*Hi everyone!
Just another note to let you all know we're still alive, lol. I finally entered the 21st century and got myself a blackberry, so I am able to visit the forum again, yay!

Ookpik and Newt are both doing well, enjoying the freedom of being free roaming house rabbits. I got rid of their cage altogether for a while, but set it back up when Ookpik got sick because I had to give her medication and didn't fancy chasing her all over every time she needed a dose. She is all better now, thankfully, so I'll probablu get rid of the cage again or at least make it smaller. That way I'd still have a place to confine them when the bf brings his rowdy puppy over to visit. 

Yannik is doing good, enjoying life as a single dog. Though he's gotten a little too fat, so I'm really going to have to work on getting him out for more walks. My girl, DaisyN passed away back in November. It was terrible, she was such a huge part of my life since I was 12 years old. I had her cremated and she sits on top of the bookshelf, watching over us.
I also had a foster dog for two weeks, I named her Cordelia. She was really sweet, but too prey driven to live here. I'm not sure if I want to continue fostering, it might be to disruptive for the resident animals. I definitely don't want them being scared in their own home like they would be with a stream of strange dogs coming and going.

Missy, Kagome and Orca are all back to their normal selves now that the threat of Cordie is gone, lol. Missy actually tried to socialise Cordie by coming out to let Cordie get used to being in the presence of cats. She even started coming right up to her, which sort of confused Cordie, she wasn't sure what to make of it, lol. Missy has sort of taken over as my "right-hand pet" since Daisy left us. Daisy died at home and Missy saw my grief and along with Yannik comforted me. Now she hangs out with me a lot. Its like she's taken over as the matriarch. 
Orca got sick a couple weeks back with fatty liver as she had stopped eating her canned food and I failed to notice in time. I seriouslu thought she was going to die. But her former owners stepped up and helped me with vet expences and she pulled through. Now she's back to yowling at me for food and sitting on me when I don't want to get out of bed yet, lol. 

Well, I guess that's all for now. I will have to see if I'm able to post pics or not, because what's a blog without pictures, right? If I can figure it out I will start a new blog. 

TTFN!

~Diana*


----------



## Nela (Mar 8, 2011)

It's so nice to hear from you again. I'm sorry to hear about your girl. I'm glad the others are doing well. Take care and hope to hear from you again soon.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks Nela! It's good to hear from you too, I'll have to check your blog and catch up.

Here is a test picture:






If it worked you should see Ookpik in a dbf and Newt in a loaf, lol


----------



## YukonDaisy (Mar 8, 2011)

It worked, yes! But it's tiny, lol. I'm sure I can change that setting somewhere.


----------



## Nela (Mar 9, 2011)

Awww too cute! I had a blackberry in the past but never posted pics with it. It's cool that you can. :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Diana, nice to see you are back.

I look forward to hearing more about your babies.

I miss hearing about them.

Susan


----------



## YukonDaisy (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks Susan!

I've started a new blog for 2011:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=64136&forum_id=6


----------

